# IH 454 zenith carb adjustment and anything you can tell me about it



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Having trouble adjusting the carb it continues to run gas out of the carb. Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The float needle and seat wear out and no longer shut the fuel off.

Did you rebuild the carburetor and make sure the float still floats?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy txpoweranger,

Your first problem is flooding..."it continues to run gas out of the carb". Your float/needle valve is not shutting off the gas when the bowl is full. Some Possible problems causing this:

1. Stuck float. Tap the carburetor lightly to see if you can un-stick the float.

2. Leaking float. One of the floats has a pinhole leak and is no longer buoyant. Put the float is a small container of gasoline to see if one side sinks.

3. Float out of adjustment.

4. Dirt or obstruction in the needle valve seat. 

5. Needle or seat is worn to the point it no longer seals to stop flow. 

Once you have stopped the flooding situation, close the main jet and back it out 1-1/2 turns. This is a good starting point. If you cannot get it to run satisfactorily, you might consider installing a rebuild kit in the carb.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

I have rebuilt the carb and set the float when I go to start it and it doesn't start it will run gas out the front of the carb, no matter how I adjust it it still does it.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I used to have a Suzuki motorcycle that would do that, no matter what I would do to the carb. I figured out there was rust in the gas tank and bits were getting through and blocking the float needle from closing all of the way. I added an inline glass fuel filter from JC Whitney (so I could see). That caught the rust that was getting through- and no more spilling gas.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

This carb has what's called a drip hole it was plugged up so I'm soaking it in solvent and then put it back together and see what happens.


----------



## jerry l elven (Mar 2, 2008)

*Fuel leak*

If you install new needle and seat and set the float to the proper setting put it all back together and turn the fuel on and it leaks you have a problem with the needle and seat. If it holds or you have no leak then it's fine. When you try to start the tractor you first close the choke the fuel will be sucked out of the carburetor and up the carb tube. If the tractor starts fine. But if it doesn't start and you stop turning the engine over the fuel will run down the tube and out the bottom of the bottom of the carb. Problem, no because fuel always runs down to the bottom of the carb that's why they but a vent on the bottom of the carb.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Your 100% right my old ass thought it was flooded and running gas out the front of the carb.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Lets hope this works ,the tractor is in Bay City Texas...


----------

